# Давление/распирание за носом и его заложенность, село зрение. Имеется сколиоз



## Алексей_88 (18 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте. Несколько лет назад стало плохо по дороге на работу, слабость, головокружение, чувство распирания в голове и глазах. Списывал это на сон в неудобной позе, боль в шее и чуть ниже лопаток справа. Так же начались проблемы с носом, а именно давление/распирание за носом и его заложенность.Позже село зрение. Ходил по врачам - лор, невролог, пичкали меня таблетками, делали физиопроцедуры, ставили иголки, массаж. Улучшения не было. Я так и ходил с тяжелой головой. Спустя некоторое время я решил снова обратиться к неврологу. Сделал уздг сосудов шеи, рентген, РЭГ, исследование показало, что около 70% крови мозг не получает, видимо из-за спазма. Невролог назначил курсы мануальной терапии с акупрессурой. Он же проводил все процедуры, таблетки не выписывал. Воздействие происходило на шею и позвоночник, а так же болезненные мышцы в шее и спине. После 5 сеансов стало немного легче, но курсы по стоимости очень не подъемные. Имеется сколиоз. Заметил, что если лежу на правой стороне, то мин. через 10 нос как бы откладывает. Так же заметил, что если долго нахожусь стоя в неподвижной позе, начинает тянуть между лопаток. Я уже понимаю, что причина где то рядом, и вот вот я найду разгадку всех моих страданий. Хочется вернуться к прежней жизни. Из спорта занимаюсь только футболом. Зрение как будто не могу сфокусироваться на объектах, в темноt время суток вообще все плывет. Подскажите пожалуйста куда двигаться дальше?


----------



## La murr (18 Янв 2019)

@Алексей_88, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Алексей_88 (12 Мар 2019)

Добавляю мои последние результаты обследований. Еще появился дерматит на крыльях носа и глоссит а на языке. Может быть связано как то. Думаю сделать узи органов брюшной полости и почек ＋ сдать анализы на инфекции и грибки. Что посоветуете?


----------

